# Pamidronate infusion



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone out there do pamidronate infusions for osteoporosis and/or osteopenia?  If so, what infusion codes do you use?  96413 - 96415 OR 90765 - 90766?  We conflicting opionions in our office.  Thanks for the help!


----------

